# Donating to Charity



## She-ra (5 Dec 2006)

I'd like to make a donation to a charity for Xmas but would like to choose a charity where the majority of my money will go to the beneficiaries rather than admininstration. Any suggestions?


----------



## momomo (5 Dec 2006)

I always feel that charities like concern and trocaire have a lot of advertising and glossy brochures so I dont donate to them, as I feel its strange that they can afford all this advertising.
Always donate to the Simon Community, It can be done online aswell, and I feel that the money is going to a very good cause

(i have no connection with above charity)


----------



## huskerdu (5 Dec 2006)

I agree about the Simon community, I have always thought it was a good charity. Also Focus Ireland. You could ring them and ask for information on their admin bill, any good charity will have some information.

Goal are very public about their low admin bills.


----------



## Thorn (5 Dec 2006)

Why not go to a small charity that is based here! I seen that piece on the news about St Joseph's school for the visually impaired in Drumcondra and it was heartbreaking! 

i have a friend who works there so i often donate or drop by and get stuff from the garden centre!


----------



## soy (5 Dec 2006)

Is there some sort of one-stop-shop where you can find out the % admin for Charities in Ireland?


----------



## Avns1s (5 Dec 2006)

What about a local St. Vincent de Paul or an organisation delaing with People who have a disability? At least you'll know something about the organisation and may even see the benefit to the local people whose life you will affect in a positive way.


----------



## Ravima (7 Dec 2006)

When you are standing before the good Lord, he will not ask you about the percentages that the charities used for admin, but more than likely migth ask you if you donated in the first place. 

there is always an admin cost to charity. SOme migth ask for donations or have investments that cover this and migth be able to put more of the cash received towards the good cause than others. however, as with everything else in life, there are costs.

pick the charity that you feel most comfortable with and let them worry about the admin.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2006)

She-ra said:


> I'd like to make a donation to a charity for Xmas but would like to choose a charity where the majority of my money will go to the beneficiaries rather than admininstration. Any suggestions?


If you give it directly to somebody on the street then 100% of it will go to the beneficiary.


----------



## rmelly (9 Dec 2006)

ISPCA or similar given the recurring issue of pets as christmas presents being abandoned etc.


----------



## microsquid (14 Dec 2006)

She-ra,
This has been discussed before in these threads:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=23518 if you want some more background.

I for one like the work of Trocaire on the Millenium Development Goals but a lot of people prefer to give locally because 'charity begins at home'.  
I know people who volunteer with SVP and Simon and I have nothing but admiration for them. In Cork we have the SHARE crib which looks after the housing of the elderly poor which is a seasonal thing down here.

Alternatively as Christmas is really a time for children maybe a donation to a childrens charity like the Childrens Hospital or Barnardos?

MS


----------

